# New Sig, finally!



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

After picking up my permit last week I've been itching to get my first gun and today was the day. I was looking at the elite but realized the grips definitely felt a little too beefy, and so the salesmen showed me this;










e29br-9-bss-srt

It has everything that the elite does minus the big wood grips and the slide with the front cocking serrations. I was kind of confused by this but I'm happy with it


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I've got one just like it. You'll love it. Handles recoil really well. Seems to have been made for the .40.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------

